# Advice taken



## that's*satyrical (Oct 19, 2011)

Made a weebly website for our creatures. What do you think??

http://adoublejfarm.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 19, 2011)

Very Nice.  Clean and easy on the eyes.  

Congratulations on your hard work.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks I'm going to get some better pictures but those are all I have for now. Waiting for a nice sunny day & a helper


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 19, 2011)

I still haven't made mine. Husband isn't very happy with me. I just keep putting it off.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 19, 2011)

That is a very nice website you got there! You did a very good job!  Your Goats are Stunning by the way!


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 19, 2011)

great site


----------



## elevan (Oct 19, 2011)

Great job!  Very easy to read, which is especially important.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks everyone


----------



## rascal (Nov 1, 2011)

I've joined the party.  

http://fulhousegoat.weebly.com

Anyone care to give feed back?


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 2, 2011)

rascal said:
			
		

> I've joined the party.
> 
> http://fulhousegoat.weebly.com
> 
> Anyone care to give feed back?


Very nice website.


----------

